

Broke Americans Buy iPad: The New 'Schizophrenic Consumers'  - startuprules
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/30/broke-americans-buy-ipad_n_665488.html

======
Asa-Nisse
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-29/americans-
splurge-o...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-07-29/americans-splurge-on-
ipads-while-broke-in-new-abnormal-economy.html)

It's not just the consumers that are schizophrenic, journalists seems to be
going down the same road.

------
ax0n
Is there some reason you didn't link to the original article on Bloomberg and
instead opted to link to the tiny snippet on HuffPo?

